# vote vote week 16 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends 10:30pm Monday night CDT


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Duke
4. Kentucky
5. Kansas State
6. Pitt
7. Purdue
8. New Mexico
9. Villanova
10. Temple
11. Vanderbilt
12. Ohio State
13. Georgetown
14. West Virginia
15. Wisconsin
16. Baylor
17. Tennessee
18. Xavier
19. BYU
20. Richmond
21. Maryland
22. Oklahoma State
23. Texas A&M
24. Texas
25. Michigan State


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Kansas
3. Kentucky
4. Purdue
5. Duke
6. Kansas State
7. Ohio State
8. New Mexico
9. Villanova
10. West Virginia
11. Michigan State
12. Butler
13. Vanderbilt
14. Pittsburgh
15. Wisconsin
16. Georgetown
17. BYU
18. Tennessee
19. Gonzaga
20. Xavier
21. Temple
22. Baylor
23. Texas A&M
24. Maryland
25. UTEP


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Willo said:


> 4. Purdue
> 5. Duke


stop it, willo


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> stop it, willo


Dont worry, Im seriosly considering putting Duke as number 1 right now, so when I make my top 25 later today it should even it out a little


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Duke
4. Kansas St.
5. Kentucky
6. West Virginia
7. Villanova
8. Purdue
9. BYU
10. Baylor
11. Wisconsin
12. Pittsburgh
13. Georgetown
14. Texas
15. New Mexico
16. Xavier
17. Texas A&M
18. Temple
19. Maryland
20. Vanderbilt
21. Ohio St.
22. Butler
23. Tennessee
24. Michigan St.
25. Missouri


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Dont worry, Im seriosly considering putting Duke as number 1 right now


well, let's not get carried away 

it has more to do with purdue being ranked 4 still than with where anyone else is ranked


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Kentucky
4. Duke
5. Kansas State
6. Villanova
7. New Mexico
8. Ohio State
9. West Virginia
10. Purdue
11. Wisconsin
12. Michigan State
13. Pittsburgh
14. Vanderbilt
15. Butler
16. Tennessee
17. Baylor
18. Temple
19. Brigham Young
20. Maryland
21. Gonzaga
22. Texas A&M
23. Xavier
24. Georgetown
25. Missouri


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Kansas
2 Syracuse
3 Duke
4 Kansas State
5 Kentucky
6 Purdue
7 Ohio State
8 New Mexico
9 Butler
10 Vandy
11 Tennessee
12 Nova
13 Texas AM
14 BYU
15 Temple
16 Pitt
17 WVU
18 Michigan State
19 Georgetown
20 Maryland
21 Wisconsin
22 Okie State
23 UTEP
24 Gonzaga
25 Missouri


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

West Virginia 17th? Yikes.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I realize Purdue lost, but they lost to a really good Michigan State team, and I want to give them one game to adjust to the injury. They play Indiana and Penn State, so we'll get a pretty good gauge of how much this loss has hurt them coming up.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Willo said:


> I realize Purdue lost, but they lost to a really good Michigan State team, and I want to give them one game to adjust to the injury. They play Indiana and Penn State, so we'll get a pretty good gauge of how much this loss has hurt them coming up.


Michigan St. is good, but they aren't that good. Purdue was downright awful yesterday. Like I mentioned in another thread a week or two ago, Purdue's bench play this season has been nothing short of awful and it's something people haven't realized because of how good their top three are. Now those bench guys are getting more minutes, and opposing defenses only have to focus on shutting two guys down, not three. It would be like taking Scheyer out of Duke, and then inserting players 10 times worse than Zoubek and Dawkins. Purdue shot 30% yesterday. 30 percent! Michigan St. was giving them the game. They turned the ball over 24 times for crying out loud! Expect a quick exit from the tourney.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

People still have Kansas #1? Can't say I'm surprised but Cuse is the top team now, there's no denying it.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> People still have Kansas #1? Can't say I'm surprised but Cuse is the top team now, there's no denying it.


Kansas is the best team in the country. I'm supposed to move them down because they lost @ Oklahoma St.? That seems pretty silly. Come on, Syracuse is a heck of a team but they've lost at home twice.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well if Oklahoma St. was ranked or any good...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> Well if Oklahoma St. was ranked or any good...


yeah a team that beats 2 Top5 teams including a #1 and the other being on the road isn't any good..sure. :nonono:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

What was the other team? Texas? Yeah.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Kansas St...ranked #5 right now? yeah.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Well if Oklahoma St. was ranked or any good...


I don't think a lot of people realize how difficult it is to beat top 50 (even top 70) teams in the road. Kansas has played six top 50 teams on the road and they're 4-2. That's a heck of an accomplishment.

Kansas has lost @ Tennessee and @ Oklahoma St.

I'll take that over home losses to Pitt and Louisville any day.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Kansas St.
5. Duke
6. West Virginia
7. Purdue
8. New Mexico
9. BYU
10. Baylor
11. Wisconsin
12. Villanova
13. Georgetown
14. Ohio St.
15. Pitt
16. Tennessee
17. Texas A&M
18. Temple
19. Maryland
20. Vanderbilt
21. Xavier
22. Murray St.
23. Texas
24. Michigan St.
25. Missouri


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1.Syracuse
2.Kansas 
3.Kentucky
4.Duke
5.Kansas St.
6.Purdue
7.Butler
8.Villanova
9.Michigan St.
10.West Virginia 
11.Ohio St.
12.Vanderbilt
13.Wisconsin
14.Pittsburgh 
15.Georgetown
16.Temple
17.New Mexico
18.Baylor
19.BYU
20.Tennessee
21.Xavier 
22.UTEP 
23.Maryland 
24.Texas A&M
25.Gonzaga


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> 21. Ohio St.


Yikes, that's embarrassing. You really don't think Evan Turner is anything special, do you?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^why are so many ranking them so low???


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> 1. Syracuse
> 2. Kentucky
> 3. Kansas
> 4. Kansas St.
> ...


Come on I like Murray State too but ahead of Texas and Michigan State. Is that even allowed?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Syracuse
2. Duke 
3. Kansas
4. Kentucky
5. Kansas State
6. West Virginia
7. Ohio State
8. Villanova
9. Purdue
10. New Mexico
11. Wisconsin
12. Pittsburgh
13. BYU
14. Vanderbilt
15. Baylor
16. Michigan State
17. Georgetown
18. Temple
19. Butler
20. Tennessee
21. Maryland
22. Xavier
23. Texas AM
24. Texas
25. Missouri


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Yikes, that's embarrassing. You really don't think Evan Turner is anything special, do you?


I would take Turner #1 in the draft over Wall. But the fact that they go six deep and have a horrific perimeter defense makes me pretty cautious on them. In their last 10 games they've beaten one team that's going to be in the NCAA tourney. I don't see any reason to fall head over heels for them.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Baron, okie state beat @KSU, Baylor, and KU. Okie state is set to be a NCAA team and for maybe the best conference in the game now


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Kansas
3. Duke
4. Kentucky
5. Kansas St
6. Purdue
7. Villanova
8. New Mexico
9. Ohio State
10. West Virginia
11. Temple
12. BYU
13. Pitt
14. Wisconsin
15. Michigan St
16. Xavier
17.Vanderbilt
18. Maryland
19. Tennessee
20. Gonzaga
21. Butler
22. UTEP
23. Baylor
24. Georgetown
25. UConn Ladies


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i will adjust Junior rankings in the main one Tuesday


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I should have put Oklahoma St. in place of Texas I guess. Murray St. went through the OVC with one loss. Even though it's the OVC that's still no small feat. Congrats to them.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I should have put Oklahoma St. in place of Texas I guess. Murray St. went through the OVC with one loss. Even though it's the OVC that's still no small feat. Congrats to them.


And yet Butler went undefeated through a much tougher Horizon and you didn't rank them.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Butler also played a much much harder Out of Conference schedule.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Yeah... I guess I left them out. My bad.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I left Texas out, by accident


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> I left Texas out, by accident




not


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ka's talking to himself... better call the guys in the white coats! :lol:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UConn looks down right bad sometimes. THat team is so bizarre.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> UConn looks down right bad sometimes. THat team is so bizarre.


Props to Notre Dame finally playing some defense. Nevertheless, if ND is 3-14 from deep, you have to take advantage. UConn has no business being down seven right now. @ South Florida now becomes a must win game if they are unable to pull this out.


----------

